
Auctomatic changing its name? - vlad
http://8.7.217.31/Harjeet/statuses/82188442
======
maxklein
All I'll say is this - Auctomatic is a really bad name. It's a name that
really does not scale. Maybe in English it's half way passable, but try that
name in any other language. First of all, it makes no sense (you lose the
"auction"-"automatic" link), and you are using letters that are terrible to
spell. "Au"? Impossible. "c" - what type of c? The combination of "Au" and "c"
is very unusual in many tongues and will lead to a host of misspellings.

Additionally, it's too near to automatic. People slur and others mishear.

Not only that, but it's just a terrible brand name. It's not short or easy to
remember, and does not jump out. Maybe it's trendy right now to use such
names, but remember, it's trendy only within your bubble. Outside, normal
people remember names like salesforce or intel.

You are pre-launch. You can change your name with little consequence. But no,
all the cool kids have wierd names, so we gotta have a wierd name too.

You just wait. One fine day when you need to expand, everyone will realise -
Maximus actually had a good point.

------
mynameishere
OptimalSale is an awful name, really awful. It sounds like the title of a
windshield-wiper-delivered coupon brochure.

------
kul
max - i agree with everything you say, which is why we were considering it.
turns out though it was too late to change our name for the ebay Live gig so
we're sticking with it. OptimalSale may end up being a product name of
something we launch.

~~~
aston
eBay Live?

~~~
kul
where we launch - June 14th, Boston Convention Center. eBay's annual gig.

------
aston
Optimal Sale is waaaay too straightforward of a name for a YC funded company.
Sorry.

~~~
michelson01
don't worry, I'm sure they'll take out a vowel or something, like optimalsal
or optimalsle

~~~
keiretsu
a few more iterations and you'll end up with optimusprime

------
keiretsu
stick with this name. Auctopus. Alright! Where's my 5% share of the company
now?

------
Harj
we thought about it but we're sticking with auctomatic.

